# DNR Releases 2011 Deer Forecast Report



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The 2011 Deer Forecast Report for Michigan gives information about each eco-region of the state and the deer hunting prospects in those regions. Deer production has likely increased in Michigan following the second mild winter in as many years; however, predators continue to be a concern in the Upper Peninsula.

More...


----------

